# SEEK AND DESTROY - Nutsedge, or not, and what to do



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Did a complete reno just about two months ago, and while things have been going great, these guys have started showing up. At first I thought it was simply a different strain in my KBG/PRG/fescue mix. But then I pulled a few and noticed the purple root base. So now I need to know how to eradicate this scourge.

Nutsedge, right? My amateur sleuthing led me to nutsedge but I'm by no means knowledgeable on weed ID.

If it is nutsedge, I'm guessing Sedgehammer is the preferred solution. Is it too late to spray? Temps have been up and down in Pittsburgh recently (70 yesterday, 50 today). Also is there a place to get Sedgehammer more quickly than DMO if I need to apply it quickly?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That doesn't look like nutsedge to me. Almost looks like some type of k31. I would use a touch of roundup on each blade.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> That doesn't look like nutsedge to me. Almost looks like some type of k31. I would use a touch of roundup on each blade.


Interesting, I didn't even know that was a thing. The trouble spots seem to clump in random spots across the yard, and the bases are thicker like weeds, I just assumed it was something worse that some sort of fescue grass.

Any more efficient method other than hand-pulling or individually hitting it with Roundup? I've got a few dozen spots across the front/side yards.

Alternatively, should I care?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

round-up and hand-pulling are really the only two options that you have for ky31. Ky 31 can spread, but at such a slow rate that it doesn't make much of a difference. If the variation in grass type doesn't bother you, then you could just leave it. One problem you will notice, however, is that there will, at times, if not all the time, be a color difference between the ky31 and the rest of your grass. It also tends to grow more quickly, so it tends to stick out.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think you can even hit every other blade using RU. I've double nitrile gloved and then just quickly went through touching a few leaf tips here and there. Did it pull up easily?


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@social port The variation in grass type is basically the reason why I want to destroy. I probably should have researched this when I did the reno, but I was a tight timetable and researching a million other things, so I trusted the recommendation of SSS when purchasing seed. Which wasn't a bad idea, but the idea of a mono is now very appealing. Is that something that I'll just have to do over time - pull the ky31, and then use the mono at spring overseed?

@pennstater2005 The smaller instances (the picture above) pull up with relative ease, but the larger clumps, even if I can get my fingers around the entire base, don't want to come out cleanly (if at all, sometimes all I get the blades pulled and the roots stay behind).


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Related: If I do some sort of Roundup method, do you pull the patches after they are killed off, or do you just let them die a slow death and then fade into the soil, hopefully being overcome by future overseeding/natural grass spreading?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Related: If I do some sort of Roundup method, do you pull the patches after they are killed off, or do you just let them die a slow death and then fade into the soil, hopefully being overcome by future overseeding/natural grass spreading?


You don't have to pull. It will be a slow, full, effective kill :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> I trusted the recommendation of SSS when purchasing seed. Which wasn't a bad idea, but the idea of a mono is now very appealing. Is that something that I'll just have to do over time - pull the ky31, and then use the mono at spring overseed?


I'm not quite sure what you are asking here.
I assume that you got a blend from SSS. If so, it is safe to assume that the ky31 was already in your soil. If you want the ky31 gone, be sure to save some of your SSS seed so that you can reseed the areas where you have killed/pulled the ky31. It is important to use the same cultivars when you are spot seeding. If, however, you are wanting to do a monostand and you just seeded with a blend, the only way to get to the monostand is a full reno.

If you pull ky31, ir can be difficult to get the roots. I've used a pro plugger to get mine up, and it has worked well. Or you can just kill it off, like pennstater explains.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

social port said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > I trusted the recommendation of SSS when purchasing seed. Which wasn't a bad idea, but the idea of a mono is now very appealing. Is that something that I'll just have to do over time - pull the ky31, and then use the mono at spring overseed?
> ...


I was hoping there was a way to pivot from a blend to a monostand over time, but I suppose there is not. So, I guess I'm going to use the Roundup/hand pull options and just take my time. Thanks for the feedback, fellas.


----------

